# Getting the right boot size



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I hear you, I have the same issue.

The problem is, that even if you could go into a shop, it's still not always possible to get the fit right until you really know what you're looking for.

My advice would be to order the two nearest sizes to your guess from a retailer with a good return policy and try both. 

The ones that feel perfect.. are probably the wrong size and will be too sloppy one you wear them a few days. You probably want half a size smaller than that. 

People will tell you that getting them heat moulded is bad because they pack out too much. But really they shouldn't fit until they've been heat moulded. In many cases they just bought the wrong size.

Your toe should be touching the end of the liner until you stand up in the boot in a snowboard stance, then it should retract slightly.

The liner might feel very snug at this fit but will pack out and form to your foot so this will be temporary.

Also, take the liner completely out and put your bare food in the shell and push it all the way to the front so your toes touch, you want to make sure you have a gap or around 5-10mm between your heel and the boot.

And after all that, some boots just fit some feet better, depending on with of foot and hight of arch and you won't know until you've ridden it.

I've learned this by being on my 3rd pair of boots in 12 months.


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey Buddy, 

I have Burton Imperials and they fit true to size. I wear an 11.5 for normal shoes and I wear those for boots as well. When you order them, they may feel tight at first. They SHOULD feel tight when you are first standing up in new boots. If you kneel down into a riding stance, then you will feel your feet slide back a little bit. 

After you wear your new boots for a while they will break in, which makes them even more comfy. When I first buy a new pair of boots, I try to wear them at home at night for a little bit to break them in before I go up and use them. 

So, if you are buying online, read the reviews to see if people are saying they fit true to size or not. For me, with that pair of boots, it was the same as my regular shoe size, so you should be fine.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Zappos. Com BEST return policy/ thread

I just ordered 10 pairs of boots. Going to try them all on, keep the one that fits the best and return the rest. 

No hassle and free shipping back to them return policy. Best online retailer, hands down... And no, I don't work for them..


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

FWIW, when it come to 'your normal size', I found burton (moto) to be the same but nike (kaiju) I needed to go a half size smaller. 

The issue is, people often wear ordinary shoes/boots a bit looser than you want in a snowboard boor fit so be careful when following that advice. I guess if you are going to compare it, if possible do so to what size you would take in a properly fitting dress shoe, rather than hiking boots of sneakers as thats probably more accurate.

In fact the fit and shape of the kaiju is pretty close to the same size nike pegasus trainer. But the fit thats spot in in the trainer ends up too loose in the boot (cue my 3rd pair of boots!)

But there really isn't any substitute for placing your foot in the thing and even better riding it for a while.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

well thats some nice tips there, thanks

im glad to hear that imperials fit to true size cause those are boots im looking for, they have only nr 13 in shop but they might fit perfect cause sometimes nr 13 fits me good, but sometimes not..

btw i need boots for freeride + freestyle, im getting volkl dice + cartels 2013, any ideas if burton rulers will be good for me? if ill find imperials with right size ill take them, but otherwise i was thinking about rulerls/ambushes since they got my size


warlord - im from europe and shipping costs to sweden are damn expensive, but i will search for smth like that in europe stores


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

bumping my question, burton has only ambush/rulers in my size from all the boots i need

imperials, drivers, ions - they are all maximum 13 and i need 14

i want to spend about 250 euro for boots

so if burton, rulers or ambushes for freeride + freestyle ?

or maybe any suggestion of some other boots?


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

bpowder said:


> bumping my question, burton has only ambush/rulers in my size from all the boots i need
> 
> imperials, drivers, ions - they are all maximum 13 and i need 14
> 
> ...


The ambush and ruler are fairly similar. The ruler will be a little bit more stiff than the ambush and the ambush will be significantly lighter because of the dynolite outsole. I have a pair of restricted hails with they dynolite outsole, and the weight difference is huge, I really like them.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

how about raptors then? they are not so heavy as well, checked some opinions about them and they are not bad, have you any experience with them ? or maybe some of your friends ?

or maybe some other boots?


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I haven't had any experience with the raptors. They are light also, and the same support as the ambush. I would be interested to hear if anyone has experience with them since that lacing is different than the ambush.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah same, anyway i didnt see any negative reviews yet about them + they look sick for me

im closer to buy raptors than rulers/ambushes, i hope that they will fit my riding style and rest of equipment. just need some opinion from ppl here that tried them


----------

